# Access TiVo via web page



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Don't know if anyone else has tried this. Nothing too exciting, but if you https://<your tivo ip address> user name: tivo password: your tivo MAK. You get a now playing list of protected files in folders or as individual files.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It's new to us, but quite old in tivo world:

http://www.xml.com/pub/a/2006/02/15/hacking-the-xml-in-your-tivo.html


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

mikerr said:


> It's new to us, but quite old in tivo world:
> 
> http://www.xml.com/pub/a/2006/02/15/hacking-the-xml-in-your-tivo.html


Being "quite old in the TiVo world" myself, I've never actually seen this before. Shame you can't do much with it.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

All the interesting stuff is on other ports :

 Discovering the iPad interface

not web browser accessible though - you need to get your hands dirty with code.


----------

